# Other ornamental fish



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Are there any other fish that have been as far removed from their wild counterparts as bettas and goldfish?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Guppies, platies, mollies...
Bettas, goldfish, and koi are the only ones that have been bred as long as they have and altered as much as they have however.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Almost all pet store fish. -_- I have noticed that, and it saddens me.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Almost all pet store fish. -_- I have noticed that, and it saddens me.


Oh no, I didn't mean in a sad way. I meant like the fish equivalents of a golden retriever or lop-eared rabbit


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I meant as in as decorations. Read it wrong.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Olympia said:


> Guppies, platies, mollies...
> Bettas, goldfish, and koi are the only ones that have been bred as long as they have and altered as much as they have however.


So bettas, goldfish, and koi are the most domesticated and have been domesticated the longest? That's what I thought...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes.. a close second I would say is paradise fish for length of time kept in aquaria (first truly tropical fish brought over to Europe) but they are not altered at all.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I no its not a fish but, hermit crabs lol


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> I no its not a fish but, hermit crabs lol


Really? Do they have color morphs or something?


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

some do i heard that paradise fish are in the betta family just like gouramis are so they dont mix. but im not sure if paradise fish are pond fish? does anyone know?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh wait was that the question i thought we were listing fish that have been around for a long time oops


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

blu the betta said:


> some do i heard that paradise fish are in the betta family just like gouramis are so they dont mix. but im not sure if paradise fish are pond fish? does anyone know?


Depends on where you live or if you are willing to put a heater in the pond. Most places say they can survive down to about 60F. And I know that my pond gets down below 50F in southern Virginia. 

As for the longest domesticated fish, I do think the goldfish has that honor. Koi probably come in second, and bettas third. Interestingly enough, both koi and goldfish were originally domesticated for food; it was only after a small population was breeding in a pond did people notice the occasional gold or orange colors. 

But there are some other fish that are having captive morphs created. Balloon mollies and balloon rams are the two that come to mind that I really don't like.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Balloon Mollies look stupid IMO. No offense to anyone that likes them though...


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well glofish and the several other 'glo' varieties of fish have been IMO pretty heavily modified from their original wild type. The form might not have changed but the colour definitely has.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Well glofish and the several other 'glo' varieties of fish have been IMO pretty heavily modified from their original wild type. The form might not have changed but the colour definitely has.


Hmm...Well I would count color morphs. Even albino. But they are def not as different from wilds as betta or goldies


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Well glofish and the several other 'glo' varieties of fish have been IMO pretty heavily modified from their original wild type. The form might not have changed but the colour definitely has.


that's due to direct, artificial genetic modification though, not selective breeding like bettas and goldfish.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

homegrown terror said:


> that's due to direct, artificial genetic modification though, not selective breeding like bettas and goldfish.


Breeding is also genetic modification; it's just the ancient method. Now we can do it fast with direct gene insertion, but before that technology was around we used breeding to change the plants and animals we wanted to change. 

And if we're counting albinos, I've seen a lot of albino things. Channel cats, twig catfish, plecos. Oh and don't forget the long-finned varieties of fish like long-finned danio, bristlenose, and black widow tetra.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Gene splicing mwhahahaha lol


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh yeah I think long finned definitely counts too! But I guess my original question was if there are any fish that are as domesticated as goldfish, bettas, or koi and I guess the simple answer is no lol...


----------

